# Caribe,ternetzi,piraya



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if those are yours...wow! great post thanks for sharing

those guys are BEASTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks.......And yes they r mine.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im jealous, no joke


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice tanks, brah!...







....I hope your Ternetzi is not getting bullied because he seems to be hovering in the lower corner and not interacting with the pack.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope..........all is well


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good to hear...man i gotta be honest the more and more i look at these pics the more im feeling getting back into a shoal of reds. i havent owned piranha in a few years and these pics...well...theyre badass!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

wow chunky p's love em i used to have 12 Ternetzi years and yeas ago the biggest mistake i made ever was selling them







they shoal so well and look so mean the jaws on those beasts are awesome good luck mate

kane


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice colection. My dream is ternetzi and piraya !


----------



## jotman09 (Jul 28, 2013)

very awesome


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-yiaVIpxVwupdate,getting big


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are some big boys! Look very healthy. Makes me miss mine...


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

beautiful setup


----------

